# Logitech G700s Batterie extrem schnell leer, tauschen?



## Tim1974 (15. August 2015)

Hallo,

meine nichtmal 2 Jahre alte Logitech G700s Maus, mit der ich bis auf den Akku, sehr zufrieden bin, ist jetzt trotz zuvor angeblich voller Ladung, nach ca. 3 Stunden intensivem Arbeiten wieder leer (eine rote LED blinkt), ist das normal für ein ca. 2 Jahre alten Akku?

Sollte ich den Akku ersetzen?
Falls ja, gibt es einen besseren Akku, der auch ideal zu dieser Maus und der Ladung mittels USB-Kabel paßt?

Kann man Akkuleistung mit anderer (niedrigerer) Einstellungen der Abtastrate einsparen?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## claster17 (15. August 2015)

Ich glaube, dass die G700/s allgemein nicht allzu sparsam mit dem Akku umgeht. Ein Freund von mir hat sie anfangs kabellos verwendet und sich über die geringe Laufzeit beschwert. Meine eigene G700 habe ich fast nie kabellos verwendet und der Akku dient nur als Gewicht.
Nach so langer Zeit im Einsatz dürfte der Akku auch ziemlich nachgelassen haben, da er normal konstant wiederaufgeladen wird. Zumindest vermute ich, dass der Akku mittlerweile einfach verbraucht ist.


----------



## Joungmerlin (15. August 2015)

Ich kann mich wegen der Akkulaufzeit da auch anschliessen. Die G700/s ist ein Stromfresser.
Ich nutze in meiner mittlerweile seit etwa einem Jahr die Eneloop XX Pro Akkus. Damit komme ich etwa einen Tag hin pro Akkuladung.


----------



## tdi-fan (15. August 2015)

Das ist normal bei der G700s, deshalb habe ich immer volle Ersatzakkus liegen.


----------



## Tim1974 (15. August 2015)

Aber ist irgendwie schon kraß.
Andere berichten mir, daß deren Funkmäuse (andere Modelle) Woche oder Monate funktionieren ohne Aufladung (wobei ich das bezweifel).
Liegt das eventuell auch an der hohen Auflösung und Abtastrate der G700s, sollte man die anders über die Logitech-Software einstellen um Akkulaufzeit zu sparen?

Auch wenns nicht direkt mit dem Thema zu tun hat, weiß jemand wie lange der Akku oder die Batterie in der Apple Funkmaus hält, die den iMacs beiliegt?


----------



## norse (16. August 2015)

Die einfachen Funkmäuse laufen wunderbar Monate lang ohne Batterie wechseln. gerade die M-Serie von Logitech hält echt ewig. Die G700s ist allerdings jeden Tag leer, das ist normal. Meistens hält das Ding nichtmal einen Arbeitstag durch, ist halt so bei dieser Maus


----------



## alexcologne (16. August 2015)

Hi,

hab die G700s selber seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren.
Sie hat noch nie länger als 4 Stunden gehalten.

Ich hab meist mittlerweile das Kabel an der Maus.

Nur wenn ich Online Spiele mach ich diese ab.

Gruß


----------

